# 1 gun SHTF arsenal



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I started a thread on a 3 gun arsenal and there are some interesting comments there. Some have commented also on a single gun arsenal, so I figured, why not start a thread on that too?

I am not a preppy, but I think I understand where they are coming from. So, when the apocalypse comes (Zombie or otherwise) and you could choose only one gun to keep, what would it be?

I would say 12 gauge.

Tied for a distant second place in the 1 gun SHTF arsenal would be either a .22 long rifle or a .357 magnum carbine.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

12 gauge all the way


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

.22 long


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

12Ga semi auto.

PS: If there were such a thing as zombies... I'd go a 22 cal air rifle. Requires no cartridges, enough energy to kill them, can cast all the ammo you want from wheel weights which would be everywhere.


-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Pump action 12 gauge...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

12 gauge


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

AR15.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm voting for the 25 Stevens rimfire. 

The relic 25 Stevens ammo I have is super expensive but if it's the end of the world, who cares.

.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

AR 15 all the way- spray and pray.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

12 gauge


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

22wmr


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If it's the end of the world I may just jump ship and go on the side of the zombies. Really don't have anything to lose and guns are kinda complicated anyway.

.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I'd go with an AR-15 with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

12ga, with it you can come up with more combinations of rounds from bird shot to slugs that will do in just about any animal on the face of the earth. 

It would be a little hard to take a AR platform rifle bird hunting and expect it to perform like a shotgun but a shotgun loaded with a full magazine of buck shot would do a lot of damage.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

freepunk said:


> .22 long


Not to get all technical here, but I assume you mean .22 Long Rifle?

.22 Longs are rare as hens teeth nowadays. You'll find more .22 Shorts than .22 Long.

I also bring this up cuz some fellers may not realize there is a difference.

Don't get us started on .22 Win Autos....


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Not to get all technical here, but I assume you mean .22 Long Rifle?
> 
> .22 Longs are rare as hens teeth nowadays. You'll find more .22 Shorts than .22 Long.
> 
> ...


Yes .22 LR!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

12 gauge pump that is capable of handling 3 1/2" shells and a set of screw in chokes. That configuration will let you shoot pretty much any 12 gauge shell you find anywhere in the US. It is also easily capable of bringing down any animal in North America within it's capable range. A bison would be a little tough but face it, a slug to the head of a bison and he's going nowhere but down. Heck as a kid I even used my shotgun once or twice to fish with. Walking along the bayou edge and get 5-10 yards from a couple of fish and blast between them, belly up! We used to shoot gars a lot with our 22's as well. The concussion from a .22LR Hollow Point really does a number on fish just a few inches under the water.

However since I don't have to restrict myself to 1 single gun for the zombie apocalypse I am good to go.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

If your talking Zombie apocalypse I guess a 22 would work as long as it had a bayonet attached. For those close encounters. O-|-O I've watched the walking dead real men use a crossbow.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bax* said:


> Not to get all technical here, but I assume you mean .22 Long Rifle?
> 
> .22 Longs are rare as hens teeth nowadays. You'll find more .22 Shorts than .22 Long.
> 
> ...


But, if everyone was zombies you could rummage through houses for ammo. Or go to sportsmans and get the stash they horde in the back....

Depends on the energy needed to kill a zombie. Not sure a .22 would do it. They pretty much need to be blown up. For that reason, I may select a rocket and/or grenade launcher with bayonet attached. I feel like a posse might let me join if I had one of those for big groups....

Edit: Really, I just wish I could pick the guitar case from desperado...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys are overthinking the zombie thing... a good shot of Krylon Spray paint to the eyes pretty much elimates the threat won't it? Also in zombie lore, after a few weeks of "rotting" the skulls get soft, hence in TWD shows its so easy for everyone to do the quick knife stab above the ear... a Benjamin pellet rifle would be pretty effective, quiet, cast more pellets from all the abandoned car wheel weights.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> But, if everyone was zombies you could rummage through houses for ammo. Or go to sportsmans and get the stash they horde in the back....
> 
> Depends on the energy needed to kill a zombie. Not sure a .22 would do it. They pretty much need to be blown up. For that reason, I may select a rocket and/or grenade launcher with bayonet attached. I feel like a posse might let me join if I had one of those for big groups....
> 
> Edit: Really, I just wish I could pick the guitar case from desperado...


 But then I wonder, why don't we just use a flame thrower on zombies?

I think we need to do a forum study on how much firepower is really necessary to kill a zombie. My thought is that they are technically "undead" so _kill_ is a subjective term, but I would think that unless you really do blow them to pieces or at minimum remove their arms and legs, they wont really be stopped by an AR-15 or similar. A 12 gauge seems the only logical solution if you are considering conventional firepower outside of the grenade launcher of course.

Its a slow day..... :mrgreen:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

DallanC said:


> You guys are overthinking the zombie thing... a good shot of Krylon Spray paint to the eyes pretty much elimates the threat won't it?
> -DallanC


lol reminds me of a Studio C sketch.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bax* said:


> But then I wonder, why don't we just use a flame thrower on zombies?
> 
> I think we need to do a forum study on how much firepower is really necessary to kill a zombie. My thought is that they are technically "undead" so _kill_ is a subjective term, but I would think that unless you really do blow them to pieces or at minimum remove their arms and legs, they wont really be stopped by an AR-15 or similar. A 12 gauge seems the only logical solution if you are considering conventional firepower outside of the grenade launcher of course.
> 
> Its a slow day..... :mrgreen:




__
http://instagr.am/p/-gwET_sgJ_/


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> But then I wonder, why don't we just use a flame thrower on zombies?
> 
> I think we need to do a forum study on how much firepower is really necessary to kill a zombie. My thought is that they are technically "undead" so _kill_ is a subjective term, but I would think that unless you really do blow them to pieces or at minimum remove their arms and legs, they wont really be stopped by an AR-15 or similar. A 12 gauge seems the only logical solution if you are considering conventional firepower outside of the grenade launcher of course.
> 
> Its a slow day..... :mrgreen:


A flamethrower is certainly a nice additive to the arsenal for zombies but they need refilling quite often. I am working on a device for my 4WD Suburban that would be similar to a snow plow but instead have a horizontal Guillotine blade (By the way, one of my family surnames is Guillot ...Guillotine...see the resemblance...ok good). So if I had a lift device like a snowplow uses and had a long horizontal guillotine blade I could run through a crowd of zombies, fully protected and decapitate them by the hundreds. Now if that blade also could fold out similar to a side sickle bar mowing blade whoo la la...cut a swath of zombies down 25 feet wide.....plow the lane baby...ok I am bored at work too.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey goob....got any zombie stew recipies... ;-);-)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/-gwET_sgJ_/


 Ha ha that music was funny


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> But then I wonder, why don't we just use a flame thrower on zombies?
> 
> I think we need to do a forum study on how much firepower is really necessary to kill a zombie. My thought is that they are technically "undead" so _kill_ is a subjective term, but I would think that unless you really do blow them to pieces or at minimum remove their arms and legs, they wont really be stopped by an AR-15 or similar. A 12 gauge seems the only logical solution if you are considering conventional firepower outside of the grenade launcher of course.
> 
> Its a slow day..... :mrgreen:


That's cruel. Ya know Luke, Zombie lives matter.

.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bax* said:


> Ha ha that music was funny


I didn't even have the music on just remembered seeing the video lol.

Sorry for the swear words! That page has some cool guns and flamethrowers though.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

7mm and a Subaru


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

12 gauge


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Since it will have the most ammo and parts easily available. Because it is the most popular gun in America I go with the AR-15


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

A lot of it depends on what kind of zombies we are talking about here. If we are going with Walking Dead zombies, you can pretty much just walk up behind them and shoot them in the head with really anything you have and it will take care of them. If the zombies are more like World War Z, I would take the AR-15 I'm getting for Christmas or a 12 gauge.8) Or just combine them together with the Crye Precision's SIX12 attachment on the AR


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

I guess you could say that for emergency scenarios (I'm definitely not paranoid...), I like to sit on a big pile of .38 and .357 at all times as I have a handful of guns chambered for in .357. I'll be able to feed a 24" bbl lever gun, a lever carbine, a mare's leg, three Ruger vaqueros, and a snubbie. I can choose between my .38 load, a low pressure 158gr LSWC and my .357 full-house 125gr XTP's.


----------

